# Introducing Basil



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

This is Basil, our new Cockapoo puppy! Yes, it was quite a surprise for us too! We were planning on a new pup next year and had a deposit down for a Spring/Summer 2012 litter with Jukee Doodles, the breeders we got Rufus from. Well, just two weeks ago, Jukee Doodles posted photos of their remaining pups following their puppy selection days. On the list was a beautiful black and white pup which JD were going to keep themselves as they loved everything about him. As he had been a 'keeper' he had not been out on any of the puppy selection days. At the last minute they decided to release him for sale after all. The reason was that for them, black and white is a rare colour. He has lots of ermine spotting on his body, especially his chest and front legs, which is just beginning to show through. If they were to keep him then a waiting list would develop for his colouring and they, as yet, do not quite know the ingredients for his specific colouring. I showed the photo to Gareth and within minutes we were on the phone!

We visited Basil yesterday (on our way up to the Lake District on holiday) to confirm our selection. He is utterly gorgeous. He is full of character, getting on well with people and the other pups that were there. He is generally a happy go lucky chap and we fell completely head over heels in love with him. His coat is, and will be, utterly stunning.

We pick up Basil on our way back from the Lakes on Saturday 13th Aug aged 10 weeks exactly. Hopefully JD will have started some crate training with him .......aren't they great?! I am so happy! 

Here are some more pics of our gorgeous Basil by way of a slideshow ......not too long, honest!


http://s1186.photobucket.com/albums/z363/karenfoxwilliams/Basil/?albumview=slideshow

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is just like my Echo


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations - he is a gorgeous pup. Have a good holiday.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He is soooo lovely. I am completly biased as Millie is black and white too. she has darkened (if thats a word), up over the last couple of months, but still lovely.

I hope we get to meet him at the Surrey meet?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Basil is gorgeous


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

He is lovely, bet you can't wait to get home!! xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> He is soooo lovely. I am completly biased as Millie is black and white too. she has darkened (if thats a word), up over the last couple of months, but still lovely.
> 
> I hope we get to meet him at the Surrey meet?


lol she is blue roan, i remember seeing her photo and being very tempted byt her. 

i remember a week after getting Echo i saw a photo of a black and white puppy that i then relized was a friends blue roan cockapoo, i remember almost panicking that she would change. then relized you see the blue coming through around 8 weeks


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He is a stunner!! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's just gorgeous Karen, have a good holiday, look forward to seeing more of Basil next week


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh wow, he is gorgeous - great pics.

Enjoy the Lakes


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

He is so cute! Congratulation!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

He is so so beautiful x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aaaw he is fab and can see why he was nicknamed Bumble, Basil is such a cool name


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Well as you know I'm partial to a roan so can say first hand that Basil is gorgeous and a perfect compliment to Rufus. I will certainly be 'watching this space' to see how his coat develops!!!

Lovely photos Karen .

See you on Saturday!!

Xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

welcome he's too cute!!!
I also think Millie is roan ?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  It is going to be interesting watching his coat. Julia doesn't think he is a roan; he just has lots and lots of black spots (part dalmation maybe?!!). On the slideshow that I have posted a link to there is a photo of him on my daughter's lap showing his tummy - lots of black spots!

By the way, my new Easidri towel is getting lots of use up here in The Lakes with Rufus. Thank you for pointing us in the right direction Julia, it's a godsend!

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OH yes easidri is the best invention ever!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> aaaw he is fab and can see why he was nicknamed Bumble, Basil is such a cool name


Oh I know Jayne. I really quite liked the name Bumble. My problem is that I do lots of agility - love it! I often shorten Rufus' name to Roo when I need to give quick directions ...........now I can't be shouting out 'Bum' across the course can I?!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen your new puppy Basil is wonderful .. He looks like he is the same of Kedal's Echo, stunning cockapoo, due to the amount of white in his coat, I think he would be a Black and White Parti with Ticking, ticking is the name for the little black spots coming through.... all my cockapoo coat research may be paying off ha ha ha ... he is lovely and he was just meant to be yours, which is a lovely story   Rufus looks keen too, always a good thing xxxx Have a good holiday ... followed by a puppy collecting day xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Karen your new puppy Basil is wonderful .. He looks like he is the same of Kedal's Echo, stunning cockapoo, due to the amount of white in his coat, I think he would be a Black and White Partie with Ticking, ticking is the name for the little black spots coming through.... all my cockapoo coat research may be paying off ha ha ha ... he is lovely and he was just meant to be yours, which is a lovely story   Rufus looks keen too, always a good thing xxxx Have a good holiday ... followed by a puppy collecting day xx


Oh thanks Jojo! That sounds like the perfect colour description. Now I know what to call it!

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha Ha :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It would help if I typed Parti correctly ha ha ha .... long night ... dreaming of puppies


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He's look a real little character- I just love to see all the shapes and sizes they come in. It was obvioulsy meant to be!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I just looked at the slideshow. Lovely pics. Definitely lots of dark spots, it will be interesting to see if they come through.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a beautiful puppy!!! congrats!


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

I love him his face reminds me of sets - v handsome x


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

"sebs" sorry it's difficult to type with two dogs sleeping on you!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw him today and he is a beauty!! Lovely little boy, Max will miss him I'm sure!


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

He is really lovely. Which litter is he from? We have a chocolate sable from Pearl's litter at JD. She has only been home a week and really settled down well. Went for her 2nd vaccination today! Bet you can't wait to collect him!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

myrab said:


> He is really lovely. Which litter is he from? We have a chocolate sable from Pearl's litter at JD. She has only been home a week and really settled down well. Went for her 2nd vaccination today! Bet you can't wait to collect him!


Basil is from Molly x Ziggy. My 2 year old dark blonde Cockapoo, Rufus, is from Pearl. I have such a soft spot for Pearl. She is so pretty. Do post lots of pics of your little girl. I'm fascinated to see how the choc sable coat will develop.

Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow Karen!! That's fantastic news. We got back today from a couple of weeks in Greece and I'm trying to catch up with all the forum news.

I take it you collected little Basil today? - he looks absolutely gorgeous by the way. We collect our new pup, possibly Bess, from Pearl & Fester's litter on Monday ... can't wait.

Look forward to hearing about Basil's arrival at home and seeing pictures. Also look forward to seeing you and dogs at the meet on 9th October!

Sue xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooh yes I'm dying to hear how Basil is too!!! But after driving from the Lakes to Lincs to Surrey I bet they are all zonked out!!! Not to mention the washing and other post holiday things they have had to do!!

Hope all is ok Karen xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen, Basil is just gorgeous, a real cutie! I'm sure he and Rufus will become great pals. Hope he settles in well :hug:

Clare
x


----------



## Humphrey (Jan 7, 2012)

*Does Basil Moult?*

Hi Karen,

We are getting our new puppy in a couple of weeks time and he looks very similar to puppy Basil. His coat is quite wavy and we think he may actually moult a bit because of the cocker influence. Does Basil moult?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

**********


----------

